
A Guide to Function Composition in Ruby - mudgemeister
https://www.ghostcassette.com/function-composition-in-ruby/
======
oprah
That is a really great write up! I'm not sure I'm sold on using the proposed
syntax, the * character or a . would IMO work much better here.

